# Wilson Leather Jacket



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Wilson’s Black leather jacket. Like new condition. Hardly worn. No rips or tears inside or out. Size medium. Smoke free home. Located in Canton. $40



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Bump…price drop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

